# driving patient in rig car accident



## ellominero18 (Jul 14, 2013)

You and your partner are returning a patient from the Emergency Department to the local nursing home in an ambulance. Your partner is attending to the patient, and you are driving. You put the radio on your favorite music station and crack the windows to let the crisp winter air in. While you are waiting at a stoplight, a small pickup truck blasts through the red light and hits a man riding a moped, knocking him 10 feet into the air and slamming him on the asphalt. Initially, you are so shocked that you can't remember what the name of the road is. You finally compose yourself enough to call in the accident. What should you do?

•	Do you have a "duty to act" or not? Why do you feel this way?
•	What are your duties with respect to your partner and the patient you are currently transporting?
•	What are the potential consequences of your actions? What would have been the consequences if you made another choice?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2013)

Got some homework questions, bud?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 14, 2013)

ellominero18 said:


> You and your partner are returning a patient from the Emergency Department to the local nursing home in an ambulance. Your partner is attending to the patient, and you are driving. You put the radio on your favorite music station and crack the windows to let the crisp winter air in. While you are waiting at a stoplight, a small pickup truck blasts through the red light and hits a man riding a moped, knocking him 10 feet into the air and slamming him on the asphalt. Initially, you are so shocked that you can't remember what the name of the road is. You finally compose yourself enough to call in the accident. What should you do?
> 
> •	Do you have a "duty to act" or not? Why do you feel this way?
> •	What are your duties with respect to your partner and the patient you are currently transporting?
> •	What are the potential consequences of your actions? What would have been the consequences if you made another choice?



welcome to emt life
I am guessing you are a student looking for homework help?

We wont do your homework for you but we can help. What do you think the answers are?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got some tough homework questions?


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 15, 2013)

Duty to act will vary state to state. 

That isn't something we can answer here


----------



## Wayfaring Man (Jul 15, 2013)

They don't have a duty to act if they're in service and working with another patient, but this guy's got some med ethics homework to handle on his own methinks, so yeah.

The real question is if he does stop to act, does he call it as an MCI due to overwhelmed resources?  <_<


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 15, 2013)

Personally,  

After I called it in I would pull off, inform my partner I was going to help since our patient was being transported from hospital. And park off to side.

I would immediately head over to the moped driver with our jump bag, resp bag and begin treating life threats before help arrives.


----------



## phideux (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you a driver, EMT, Medic??? :unsure:
Different companies have different protocols. :unsure:

Do what your company protocols dictate, up to you certification level. :unsure:


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jul 18, 2013)

ellominero18 said:


> knocking him 10 feet into the air and slamming him on the asphalt.



First, make sure he's really dead.

Run him over with the rig.  Then throw it in reverse and double tap him.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2013)

jefftherealmccoy said:


> First, make sure he's really dead.
> 
> Run him over with the rig.  Then throw it in reverse and double tap him.



I really wish this forum had "Like" button.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> I really wish this forum had "Like" button.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: i was seriously thinking the same thing!


----------



## Fortion (Aug 26, 2013)

dude,homework?


----------

